# Bilbao, Spain



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome to the industrial and renewed city of *Bilbao* (and its metropolitan area), Basque Country, northern Spain.
Bilbao: 352.700 (2011)
Bilbao Metropolitan area~ 910.000 (2009)


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*BILBAO.*


Isozaki - Panoramica2 by chalo84, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.









Archivo:Bilbao Plaza Eliptica Gobierno Civil.jpg by Javierme on Wikimedia Commons. License Creative Commons. CC BY 3.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bilbao from Artxanda Park Tamronized by Iker Merodio, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Bilbao se renueva... by Aitor Agirregabiria, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bilbao 3 004 by StaneStane, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Basque Health Department Headquarters by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bilbao, 8 mai 2011, Metro estación Casco Viejo by Bilbao Kultur Lab, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


arriluze2 by agirregabiria, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Deusto by josema, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Plaza Nueva by Turkinator, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ría. Bilbao by Lau_chan, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Guggenheim Bilbao by jarfil, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bilbao by Daquella manera, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


seraton4 by uharka, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OMG!! amazing pictures!!! great thread!!!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thanks


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Inauguración de la Mediateka de Alhóndiga Bilbao by agirregabiria, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Torre Iberdrola desde Iturribide by mahatsorri, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La ría industrial by Heart Industry, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Teatro Arriaga by Yukino Miyazawa, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Great city! Where is the spider?


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, it really has blossomed! Great pics - what is the huge tower? Suppose I can find it on here somewhere...
Just love the very avante garde extreme modernism sitting happily with gothic and other older architecture!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Probably one of the best examples of how urbanism can achieve quality of life. Amazing how the coty changed in the last 20 years.
Great shots!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you 



CasaMor said:


> Great city! Where is the spider?


Coming soon! 



Diggerdog said:


> Wow, it really has blossomed! Great pics - what is the huge tower? Suppose I can find it on here somewhere...
> Just love the very avante garde extreme modernism sitting happily with gothic and other older architecture!


It is Torre Iberdrola, 165 meters.
And yes, I also love Bilbao for that reason!



alexander01 said:


> thank you


Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guggenheim Bilbao Museum by Looiz, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Bilbao del ayer y del mañana by agirregabiria, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ampliacion Ayuntamiento Bilbao 03 by _Andoni, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Arkeologi museoa by mahatsorri, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DESDE LA OFICINA by PIKAPLE, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Bilbao by jon.ntx, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La biblioteca de la Dipu by kurtxio, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


Bilbao 08 Ensanche Gran Vía by Ana Asuero, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

More pics of the Medieval Old Town:


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

A panoramic of the old town:


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

Miravilla neighborhood, new district of the decade of 2000, with a pseudo-neomodernist style.


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

Zurbaran neighborhood, right in the city (next to there are housing blocks of 10 and 15 floors). Clearly it is a bourgeois neighborhood such as "city-garden" built in the 20's.At that time was outside and was later absorbed by the growth of the city in the 60 and 70.


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

San Inazio neighborhoood, composed of public housing from the 50 for workers in industry and which is probably the best organized and most district of the city level (with Miravilla). Urban planning in this area is just perfect.


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

Church of San Anton.










And, finally, an old chimeney which was preserved as a memorial when the gasworks was demolished to build the Etxebarria park in 1988.


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

Also featured this bilbainada, musical genre typical of Bilbao.If not you listen is that you do not know which is the essence of the city.


----------



## Bakuman (Dec 22, 2011)

Bilbao is art :applause:


----------



## trestres (Dec 2, 2011)

que maravilla en cuanto pueda voy


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Molinos Vascos 2 by artberri, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


"Bilbao design", Carlos Ferrater by Red Castle, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bilbao, zazpi kaleak / siete calles by mónica poza diéguez, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

One of the most beautiful cities in Europe.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely and charming Bilbao...kay:


----------



## Rebax (Oct 19, 2004)

Isozaki Atea and the river Nervión


----------



## Rebax (Oct 19, 2004)

New City Hall


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

"El salon arabe", a room of the Tonw Hall of Bilbao (1892):


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

:applause: Such a beautiful city! I love the contrast in architecture, looks like a very well planned city. 

I think I fell in love with Bilbao


----------



## mexicanisimo (Sep 29, 2009)

wow what a beautiful city, did not believe it was so beautiful that city!, hope to visit someday, I loved.

that it is the modern district of Bilbao, which is the tallest building in the area?


----------



## Rebax (Oct 19, 2004)

^^ Iberdrola tower, 165m. 41 floors









*Mikeldi Donibane Sanjuan Martínez*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Bilbao


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Getxo, Greater Bilbao*

*Traditional Basque houses in the old port*

Algorta por Instituto Hemingway Spanish School Spain, en Flickr


Algorta por Instituto Hemingway Spanish School Spain, en Flickr

*Lighthouse*

Algorta Water-Building por mcdun13, en Flickr

*The beach*

Playa de Algorta por Instituto Hemingway Spanish School Spain, en Flickr

*Getxo at night*

Getxo por Ruben Morillo, en Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing Bilbao!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bilbao Arena*

Bilbao Arena, Milibilla por carlosolmedillas, en Flickr

*Bilbao's Bullring - Plaza de toros Vista Alegre*

BILBAO por cle68, en Flickr

*Frontón Bizkaia, for Basque pelota*

Fronton Bizkaia 02 por _Andoni, en Flickr


Final Irujo-Olaizola-37 por www.ortziomenaka.com, en Flickr


Final Irujo-Olaizola-44 por www.ortziomenaka.com, en Flickr

*San Mamés Stadium - nicknamed "La Catedral del fútbol" (The Cathedral of Football), home of the Athletic Club Bilbao and soon to be demolished*

San Mames por David Herranz, en Flickr


Agur San Mames (III) por josu.orbe, en Flickr


San mames en ikurrina por mundakaweeee, en Flickr


Estadio San Mamés por Marooned, en Flickr


The Cathedral of Football por Lorenzo Solozabal, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Euskalduna Congress Hall*


Palacio Euskalduna por acastanon.viciola, en Flickr


Palacio Euskalduna por _Andoni, en Flickr


Palacio Euskalduna por ljavierperez_bilbao, en Flickr

*Isozaki Towers*

Torres Isozaki por OCReactive, en Flickr


02 Isozaki Atea + Zubizuri Calatrava 2558 por javier1949, en Flickr

*Iberdrola Tower*


Torre Iberdrola por JonMartin11, en Flickr


Torre Iberdrola por Belerofonte3000, en Flickr


Torre Iberdrola por lobosueco, en Flickr

*Bilbao Exhibition Centre*


Bilbao Exhibition Centre por nachosolla, en Flickr


Bilbao Exhibition Centre por nachosolla, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aste nagusia - Great Week of Bilbao*
_A special week, with different activities and events, celebrated every year in Bilbao, during summer_


aste nagusia 10 por otxolua (Josu Garro), en Flickr


aste nagusia 10 por otxolua (Josu Garro), en Flickr


aste nagusia 10 por otxolua (Josu Garro), en Flickr


aste nagusia 10 por otxolua (Josu Garro), en Flickr


aste nagusia 10 por otxolua (Josu Garro), en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Port of Bilbao*
_The most important port of the Basque Country and one of the most important of the entire Bay of Biscay_


Cruzando el Abra por torrene, en Flickr


Superpuerto Bilbao por edoga, en Flickr


SUPERPUERTO BILBAO.103 por MANATISUB, en Flickr


Superpuerto por Oscar Martínez, en Flickr

*Bilbao-Abando Train Station*

Bilbao Abando 16-07-2008 por JT Curses, en Flickr


Estación Abando por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr


Estación de Abando por farandwell, en Flickr

_Commuter train of Renfe Cercanías having just arrived at the station_

Bilbao Abando por MariPiliGarcia, en Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Long Live For Basque Country!:cheers:
my nickname is a basque surname bcs I love the basque culture and language:yes:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^

*The streets of the old Bilbao, Casco Viejo, or Zazpi Kaleak, "Seven streets", for the seven original streets that made the old city.*


Siete Calles por "REFO", en Flickr


Las Siete Calles por Aleksu, en Flickr


Calle Correo por farandwell, en Flickr


Gothic Quater | Casco Viejo Siete Calles por rodtect, en Flickr


Walking old Bilbao por Asi75er, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Estuary of Bilbao*

_Abandoibarra on the left, Deusto on the right_

Ría de Bilbao por seryani, en Flickr

_Overview of the estuary in Bilbao_

Ria de Bilbao  por ordunte, en Flickr

_Near the Guggenheim Museum_

Vista de la Ria de Bilbao. Diciembre 2011. por RAYPORRES, en Flickr

_Seen from the City Hall Bridge_

Paseo junto a la ria de Bilbao. Diciembre 2011. por RAYPORRES, en Flickr

_The estuary on its pass though Barakaldo, Greater Bilbao_

Ría del Hierro 2 por torrene, en Flickr

_Now on Portugalete, Greater Bilbao_

Puente Colgante de Portugalete por kankel7, en Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Orgullo Bilbo 1 por Kali Sánchez, en Flickr.


Bilbao con Nieve 2006 por jarfil, en Flickr.


Sky, sea, city, mountain and snow por misko13, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bilbao desde el Pagasarri por Hornet 18, en Flickr.


Untitled por Txanoduna, en Flickr.


Guggenheim - Bilbao por popihmt, en Flickr.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Concordia Train Station*
_Finished in 1902, currently serves as a terminus station for Feve, the Spanish Narrow gauge railway company_


Bilbao. Estación de La Concordia 2153 por javier1949, en Flickr


Bilbao. Estación de La Concordia 2648 por javier1949, en Flickr


Bilbao. Estación de La Concordia 2650 por javier1949, en Flickr

_Hall_

Bilbao. Estación de La Concordia 2651 por javier1949, en Flickr

_Platforms_

Bilbao. Estación de La Concordia 2652 por javier1949, en Flickr


Bilbao, Estaciòn de La Concordia de Bilbao 1 por paspog, en Flickr


Exterior de la Ut 3619 de FEVE. por Wakawe1234567890, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Abandoibarra*

Bilbao se renueva... por Aitor Agirregabiria, en Flickr


Abandoibarra a la noche por ljavierperez_bilbao, en Flickr

*Old Town*

El cielo de Askao por Txanoduna, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Atxuri Train Station*

Atxuri por Arrano, en Flickr


balkoia gauez por zotz82, en Flickr

*Arriaga Theater*

#4/365 por dani.f2, en Flickr


#37/365 por dani.f2, en Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

very beautifull la vieja Bilbao:yes:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Guggenheim Museum*

Blue Hour Architecture, Guggenheim Museum Bilbao, Spain por Batikart, en Flickr


Guggi por Arrano, en Flickr


Guggenheim por Txanoduna, en Flickr


Atardecer en Bilbao. por toalafoto, en Flickr


----------



## Alejo_paisa (Apr 14, 2009)

¡Me parece una de las ciudades más fascinantes del mundo!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Statue of Don Diego Lopez de Haro, founder of the city*

DON DIEGO LOPEZ DE HARO por EL DOCTOR ROBER, en Flickr


F1010014 por Mr.FoxTalbot, en Flickr

*City Hall*

Ayuntamiento de Bilbao por "REFO", en Flickr


Ayuntamiento, Bilbao por Jordi Castellsague, en Flickr


Ayuntamiento de Bilbao por Ivan_80, en Flickr


Ampliacion Ayuntamiento Bilbao 02 por _Andoni, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

[
Guggenheim - Bilbao por popihmt, en Flickr.[/QUOTE]

i love this picture, kindda mistery


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

^^ Amazing.

*Metro entrances, called "fosteritos" (Spanish for "little Fosters", called that way because of their designer, Sir Norman Foster)*


Fosterito por Bosi_Bosi, en Flickr


10 Metro Bilbao N. Foster 2581 por javier1949, en Flickr


15 Metro Bilbao N. Foster 2585 por javier1949, en Flickr


Bilbao, Plaza Federico Moyùa 11, une Fosterito ou entrée de métro conçue par Norman Foster por paspog, en Flickr


Bilbao, Plaza Federico Moyùa 12, une Fosterito ou entrée de métro conçue par Norman Foster por paspog, en Flickr


Into the Light por Ramón Espelt, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Overview of Zazpi kaleak, the old town*

Zazpi Kaleak por Arrano, en Flickr


Casco Viejo Bilbao por kurtxio, en Flickr


PUENTE DE LA RIBERA por âœ¿ OLAYA âœ¿, en Flickr


Ikurriña en el casco Viejo por Teresa Martin Melgarejo2010, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Estuary of Bilbao*

Nervión Riverside - Bilbao HDR por Philipp Korting, en Flickr


Nervion River in Bilbao por betta design, en Flickr


Nervion River - Bilbao por ShortShot, en Flickr

*Bilbao, a Basque city*

Ikurriña (Bandera) por losmininos, en Flickr


Ikurrinas por Soniko | Kaleko Begiak, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Buses in the city*

BilboBus por agirregabiria, en Flickr


BilboBus por agirregabiria, en Flickr


BilboBus de dos pisos por agirregabiria, en Flickr


BilboBus de dos pisos por agirregabiria, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*The tramway*


Último viaje - Last trip por FotoItz, en Flickr


TRaNVia por Tom Hagen, en Flickr


El rapido de Bilbao por rafallano, en Flickr


Como ha cambiado Bilbao... por ililo23, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Headquarters of BBVA, downtown Bilbao*

Gran Vía por raulgorta, en Flickr

*Gran Vía*

Gran Vía, Bilbao por twiga_swala, en Flickr


Gran Via de Bilbao la noche de Reyes, últimas compras por carlosolmedillas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lovely city!!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Puppy, guardian of Bilbao*


Guggenheim Bilbao w/ Puppy por plc9, en Flickr


Jeff Koons' Puppy Flower Dog por klOrklOr, en Flickr


Guggenheim Bilbao Puppy por rodtect, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*View of Bilbao at night*


BILBAO LA NUIT !! por markel 2007, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Sagrado Corazón Church*


BIZKAIA Bilbo - Bilbao. C.M. por Cesalf, en Flickr


Bilbao Iglesia Del Sagrado Corazon por Ivuy, en Flickr

*Church of San José*

Bilbao - Iglesia de San José por pershing100, en Flickr


iglesia san jose bilbao por peÃ±a19, en Flickr


Iglesia San Jose, Vista 2, Bilbao, Octubre 2009 por Adrien Galiano, en Flickr


Iglesia San Jose por Miguel J.R., en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Zorrozaure, the remains of an industrial past*


Zorrozaure por Pablo Urkiola Andujar, en Flickr


Zorrozaure por Pablo Urkiola Andujar, en Flickr


Zorrozaure Naves por sakonateca, en Flickr


A 11007 por javierpg20, en Flickr


A 11012 por javierpg20, en Flickr


DSCF0307.jpg por svet, en Flickr


Molinos Vascos 2 por artberri, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Seaside lights, Algorta (Greater Bilbao)*

Blue dreams por Arrano, en Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Bridge of Deusto*

Puente de Deusto II por EHMSMM, en Flickr


Puente de Deusto I por EHMSMM, en Flickr


----------



## janayte (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome city! All spanish cities should take example 

Ticked booked to October :cheers:


----------



## Nabucco (Sep 4, 2005)

Bilbao - Uribitarte Street:









Bilbao Old Town - Bidebarrieta St.:









Bilbao - Eduardo Victoria Lecea St & Doña Casilda Park:









(by me)


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Bilbao downtown by Suarez-fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid Bilbao images...:cheers2:


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Airport of Bilbao*


Aeropuerto de Sondica, Bilbao, España por jmhdezhdez, en Flickr


Aeropuerto de Sondica, Bilbao, Spain por jmhdezhdez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!


----------



## Euskal Herria (Aug 30, 2013)

SORRY PEOPLE BUT BILBAO IS NOT SPAIN
IT'S BASQUE COUNTRY


----------



## ahsm (Dec 17, 2004)

I visited my cousin in Castro Urdiales a few years ago and we went to Bilbao many times. I LOVE Bilbao! So clean, organized, everything is simply perfect.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Spain has many wonderful cities, and Bilbao certainly is no exception.

A very underrated Spanish city


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Bilbao is so amazing! I'm impressed!


----------



## El_Fer (Apr 3, 2013)

Hermosaaa!


----------



## UribeKosta1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

Euskal Herria said:


> SORRY PEOPLE BUT BILBAO IS NOT SPAIN
> IT'S BASQUE COUNTRY


-Te estas poniendo nacionalista, cabron.
-Son independentismos sanos.
-¿Y lo del DNI?

:dunno:


----------



## El_Fer (Apr 3, 2013)

*
1ª Estropatada (WOPato) Bilbao (15/56) por Juan Ig. Llana, en Flickr


1ª Estropatada (WOPato) Bilbao (8/56) por Juan Ig. Llana, en Flickr



1ª Estropatada (WOPato) Bilbao (24/56) por Juan Ig. Llana, en Flickr



1ª Estropatada (WOPato) Bilbao (35/56) por Juan Ig. Llana, en Flickr


1ª Estropatada (WOPato) Bilbao (38/56) por Juan Ig. Llana, en Flickr



Bilbao por egoitz moreno, en Flickr



Mercado de la Ribera - Bilbao_03 por amncphoto, en Flickr



De paseo por Bilbao por egoitz moreno, en Flickr


*


----------



## janayte (Aug 28, 2008)

*The New York Times*

36 hours in Bilbao, Spain

*VIDEO =* http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/24/travel/things-to-do-in-36-hours-in-bilbao-spain.html?_r=0


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful city.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr ernesto lopez *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr ernesto lopez *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr ernesto lopez *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr ernesto lopez *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr ernesto lopez *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **John Dowell*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **John Dowell*​


----------



## Bilbaino (Aug 21, 2006)

Un abrazo de Bilbao


----------

